# More Northeast Hysteria



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

More Northeast hysteria.....check this "fallen tree" under a train.....its a corn stalk. Just hang on liberal folks, Jimmy Carter will be bringing "habitat" to the rescue.

http://huff.to/SWowgv

Regards, Mike


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Lol, wonder who they'll blame this time......someone is sure it get fired!


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

What are the bets on talk of postponing the election?
It is not fair because the incumbent did not get to make his scheduled apperances.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

I wondered why the Northeast hyperventilates about hurricanes, until I was in CT last fall, and realized that prettty much all of their utilities are overhead line, woven up and down hill and dale and thru endless trees. Looked like job security for the utility companies.

Oh, and that "poor" incumbant gets to look useful and presidential . .


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Gearclash said:


> I wondered why the Northeast hyperventilates about hurricanes, until I was in CT last fall, and realized that prettty much all of their utilities are overhead line, woven up and down hill and dale and thru endless trees. Looked like job security for the utility companies.
> 
> Oh, and that "poor" incumbant gets to look useful and presidential . .


Yep that's right. We have trees, OLD trees hanging over power lines. Lots of older homes and roads built in flood zones, older building codes, etc.

The east coast is the oldest settled part of the country. It's true we don't get the tornados like in OK, but even a smaller tornado or flood can cause a lot of damage.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Tim/South said:


> What are the bets on talk of postponing the election?
> It is not fair because the incumbent did not get to make his scheduled apperances.


I don't know about that.....looks like they are using it to full advantage, more presidential reports than you can shake a stick at.....tired of seeing him already.....election can't come fast enuf, on the flip side, northeast is a enclave for the liberals, most of them voted early


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

yeah, the northeast does have a lot of libs, but I sure see a lot of Romney signs outside of the cities.
Can't wait till it's over. Bought $100 worth of rockets & fireworks to celebrate ol Obama when he gets the BOOT!


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

When I lived in NJ, I learned that the NE was well adapted to manage precipitation in it's more solid form, rather than it's liquid form. They still have high-water marks that are much deeper than we typically have to contend with because of the mountains/hills. Down here, the solid form would tie us in knots until it melted and we could deal with it. Unfortunately, NYC really isn't adapted to handle anything and merely lurches from crisis to crisis as a result of it's old infrastructure and corrupt politics. What's more interesting is because they had a storm, which happens pretty regularly (see: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_New_Jersey_hurricanes ), the climate change crazies are jumping on the bandwagon and saying that it will happen more often. I hate to say this, but a Category 1 hurricane is not a big storm, the problem is that it hit an area with very high population densities and an infrastructure that's not equipped to handle it. Sorry, but once in a while.....S_it happens!


----------

